# UK facing most severe terror threat ever, warns MI5 chief



## daftandbarmy (17 Oct 2017)

UK facing most severe terror threat ever, warns MI5 chief 

Head of intelligence service says more attacks are inevitable as Britain sees ‘dramatic upshift’ in Islamist terrorism
Britain is facing its most severe ever terrorist threat and fresh attacks in the country are inevitable, according to the head of Britain’s normally secretive domestic intelligence service in a rare public speech.
Andrew Parker, the director general of MI5, said the UK had seen “a dramatic upshift in the threat” from Islamist terrorism this year, reflecting attacks that have taken place in Westminster, Manchester and London Bridge.
The spy chief said: “That threat is multi-dimensional, evolving rapidly and operating at a scale and pace we’ve not seen before.”

He added: “It’s at the highest tempo I have seen in my 34-year career. Today there is more terrorist activity, coming at us more quickly, and it can be harder to detect.”

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/oct/17/uk-most-severe-terror-threat-ever-mi5-islamist


----------



## QV (17 Oct 2017)

Well, I hope our Brit brethren can get a handle of this.  Doubtful when your border is open though.


----------



## brihard (18 Oct 2017)

QV said:
			
		

> Well, I hope our Brit brethren can get a handle of this.  Doubtful when your border is open though.



A good portion of the attackers in the events we’ve seen have been born and raised in the countries they attack, and in a number of cases have been ‘white bread’ kids who converted, often coincident with mental health, criminal, and drug issues. “Open borders” is a convenient scapegoat, but not born out by reality when one starts dissecting actual events.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Oct 2017)

I am finding it frustrating that many of these individuals were already on the radar of agencies or had been at one time or another when they committed these acts, as was the case with all of ours here, IIRC.  And the UK has so very many who are currently on the radar or known to authorities.  How can you effectively protect your citizens against that kind of threat without becoming Draconian?  I know my wife's family members in the UK are starting to wonder at the back of their minds if they'll run into something when they leave the house now.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Oct 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> How can you effectively protect your citizens against that kind of threat without becoming Draconian?  I know my wife's family members in the UK are starting to wonder at the back of their minds if they'll run into something when they leave the house now.



In a Democracy, like most first world countries'? 

You can't.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Oct 2017)

Brihard said:
			
		

> A good portion of the attackers in the events we’ve seen have been born and raised in the countries they attack, and in a number of cases have been ‘white bread’ kids who converted, often coincident with mental health, criminal, and drug issues. “Open borders” is a convenient scapegoat, but not born out by reality when one starts dissecting actual events.



or they are 2nd generation of immigrant families. The book "Radical" gives a excellent description on how radical Islamist target and recruit these kids.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Oct 2017)

The head of MI5 has lost the plot. Britain is safer than ever in its history 

MI5 boss Andrew Parker seemed close to a panic attack on Tuesday. He found threats “at the highest tempo I have seen in my 34-year career”. We should clearly be shaking in our shoes, and give Parker every penny he demands.
From a head of state security, this is rubbish. During the years of IRA terrorism, annual killings ran at 10 to a hundred times the present rate. But ever since they “came out” in the 1990s, spy chiefs have built bureaucratic empires on the blackmail of fear. It is a revival of Eisenhower’s notorious “military-industrial complex”.

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/oct/18/mi5-lost-plot-britain-safer-than-ever-andrew-parker-terror


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Oct 2017)

Considering the first 10 years of that career likely did not have them involved in high level stuff, that put's them into the mid 90's for threat they are aware of, so the NI stuff was winding down, as were the PLO, Marxist terrorists and other threats.


----------

